# A Day in the Life of the World Album, 3/29/08



## acgoldis (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi!

  I'm still in Ecuador but I just got Internet access.  There's been a request to have me start a thread where people can post their pictures.  Hopefully we can make it sticky 

  Ironically, after all that I didn't get that many good cultural pictures on the 29th.  The noon shot (6 AM local) had people waiting for a flight at the San Cristobal airport in the Galapagos (VERY tiny).  There a few shots of tourists in restaurants the local night of the 28th.  The rest were all typical touristy type things.  I'll see which ones I want to upload.  

  I suppose I could include the dashboard of the 5-seater plane I took to Isabela. 

  I don't have a USB cable here.

  Can we make this a sticky thread?

  Also -- we should try to set up another date for an album, this time with more lead time so we can get people all over the world involved (most of the people I saw seemed to be American or at least in the US time zones).  I have this crazy idea of June 20th for the summer solstice or something like that, but it depends which day of the week that is.

  ACG


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 1, 2008)

1306 hours GMT...exercise class







1709 GMT...Fishing in the harbour  (temperatures were hovering at the freezing mark)





1717 GMT ... Toronto's Streetcars ("the Red Rocket")


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2008)

Anty...^^^ are you reposting or is the other thread to be intergrated here?


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Apr 2, 2008)

Ah, just found this. Many thanks to Antarctican for posting this link in the original thread! Anyway, here are my photos... again. I've added a couple more that I think you might like.


















And the 12:00 photo (again). Yum yum.



Enjoy! It would also seem that my virus scanner is eating my computer. 2 restarts later and I've finally managed to get some f***** photos uploaded. :x

And, of course, a ton of thanks to Acgoldis for having the idea! Great fun.
I'll shut up now.


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 2, 2008)

I went with the Noon shot, which was 8am here in Land O' Lakes, FL.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 2, 2008)

I parked near the University of Toronto campus and as I walked through it, I passed at least 4 weddings. So "A Day in the Life" of many people included their wedding....or being the photographer at the wedding.

2009 GMT 





2049 GMT





2053 GMT


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 2, 2008)

I finally found my camera!! 
It was a relaxing day of playstation.








And Music...


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow did no one else take pictures?


----------



## Socrates (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/18814420@N00/2371900397/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/18814420@N00/2372699986/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/18814420@N00/2372698716/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/18814420@N00/2372694746/

Actually, Prisoner, Condemned and Cell_Block were taken about six hours before the start of the official "day."  Quarry was correctly taken during the day and also fits BB's category of "Industry."


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2008)

It's Canada, so you know there's gonna be hockey... (2106 GMT)





And I'm in Toronto, so you know there's gonna be a CN Tower shot (this one taken from the University of Toronto campus at 2108 GMT)






2113 GMT - responding to alarm





Shopping at the Eaton Centre, Canada's third largest shopping centre (2312 GMT)





Sunset behind the Old City Hall clock tower (2332 GMT)


----------



## kundalini (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay, this is a re-post from the original thread.....ONLY because I was instructed to.   And you know who you are!!!















I really would like to know what the heck they were discussing. 


And the Noon(ish) shot was:








Alright, this is a bogus bonus shot. It's horibble, but I was on my way into town and this big friggin' tractor trailer wanted to cut me off.......






70mph down the bypass, rolling a ......cigarette and, well it was closer than I appreciated. (Seriously, it was a cigarette :lmao


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 3, 2008)

Its about time you do what you are told Kundalini! LOL


----------



## kundalini (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, but I like a damn good whacking first.  :lmao:


----------



## Socrates (Apr 3, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Yes, but I like a damn good whacking first.  :lmao:



There was a masochist screaming "Beat me, Beat me!" and a sadist responding "No."


----------



## Rock (Apr 3, 2008)

The weather was sooo crappy here today, I got one shot. And even that I was just not happy with.....

Took a few but wow I shot crap today. 

Here is my one.....Waiting in line:






15:22 GMT
Charlotte, NC
29 March 2008


----------



## MissMia (Apr 3, 2008)

Arizona 22:10 GMT/UTC/Zulu


----------



## Harmony (Apr 4, 2008)

Reposted, as asked.

GMT 02:10 (7:10pm)
Handbell Choir







GMT 03:19 (8:19pm)
2 on 2 Basketball







GMT 05:12 (10:12pm)
A Friend Messing Around on the D80


----------



## djrichie28 (Apr 5, 2008)

Copied from previous thread.

Was a brilliant day with the weather. I thought I would take my camera to a local market attraction. 

It's Maple Syrup time of year here in South West Ontario.
1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This guy was busy most of the day, was hard to get near for a photo request.
2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After making my way through the market, I thought I would head to the source for all the Maple Syrup. Hard to believe there is still snow on the ground here.
3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the input from all those who got this thread organized. Great idea. I can't wait for other submissions.


----------



## acgoldis (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm back, and here are a few of my pictures from the 29th.  These were all taken with a 7.1Mpix Olympus digital camera with image stabilization (when possible).

  Galapagos time is UTC minus 6 hours.

  00:43Z -- tourists having dinner at a bar on San Cristobal Island






  00:51Z -- sleeping sea lions






  12:00Z -- tour group waiting to get on San Cristobal/Isabela flight






  13:11Z -- cockpit of airplane (where are the fuzzy dice and the CD player)?






  14:20Z -- still life from breakfast table






  More photos to come (and now I'll try to make them full size -- these were thumbnails as it turned out)


----------



## Rand0m411 (Apr 9, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Wow did no one else take pictures?



I wasnt able to get out of the house during those 24 hours. And being at home I wasnt really inspired to shoot anything. I''ll have to wait until we are able to do this again 

Awesome pictures though guys... its really interesting to look at these and realize these events were all taking place in the same time frame. Was a very cool idea.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree.. I just hope next time I can actually leave the house. lol


----------



## Socrates (Apr 14, 2008)

acgoldis said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm still in Ecuador but I just got Internet access. There's been a request to have me start a thread where people can post their pictures. Hopefully we can make it sticky
> 
> ...


I hope that this idea didn't die a natural death.  I had posted a link rather than the actual photos.  Was that OK?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 14, 2008)

Socrates said:


> I hope that this idea didn't die a natural death. I had posted a link rather than the actual photos. Was that OK?


As a matter of habit, perhaps laziness, I tend to bypass links.  It's too easy just to post the photo in the thread.  But that's just me.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 14, 2008)

kundalini said:


> As a matter of habit, perhaps laziness, I tend to bypass links. It's too easy just to post the photo in the thread. But that's just me.


Thanks.  I appreciate your perspective.  Next time I'll post them in line.


----------

